# certificate verification



## kumeena (Jan 4, 2010)

Good morning everyone

Can someone explain to me how do you tell the difference between AAPC certification (CPC) and AHIMA (CCS-P)to the co-workers. I am the only one coder in my billing department. When I told I have 2 credentials they ask me the difference, which I couldn't explain to them to understand

Thank you


----------



## LTibbetts (Jan 4, 2010)

For a pretty generic explanation to tell them, I would say that the CCS is more inpatient coding and the CPC is more procedure based. Pretty elementary, but it might explain it better to them. Also, if you took both exams, you should be able to explain it all a little better to them since you should know better than anyone what it all entails. Good luck and if this doesn't help, tell them to google both credentials and I am sure that they can find some info about both of them that way


----------



## kumeena (Jan 4, 2010)

thank you Leslie. I will tell them to google


----------

